# i may be coming to the dinc2...have questions



## fixxxer2012

coming from an htc thunderbolt do you guys think i would enjoy this phone minus not having 4g which is not a huge deal. i have a pending trade and im trying to make up my mind or hold off for the htc vigor.

can you give me any pros/cons?


----------



## Rogan

I love this phone. There will be no 4g in my area for 2 years. The inc 2 is everything I need in a phone.


----------



## Bradh00

I honestly wouldn't trade i got my wife the inc 2 and my tb blows it away. Pros for the tb.. bigger screen, 4g, a lot more development, battery life is about the same, I don't live in 4g coverage though. Everything else is practically identical

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## fixxxer2012

Bradh00 said:


> I honestly wouldn't trade i got my wife the inc 2 and my tb blows it away. Pros for the tb.. bigger screen, 4g, a lot more development, battery life is about the same, I don't live in 4g coverage though. Everything else is practically identical
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


my 4g sucks here and i get the random reboots so its time to go.


----------



## Bradh00

I haven't had a reboot since I started using synergy nightlies, my wifes phone started rebooting randomly a couple days ago, and she's also been complaining that her touch screen hasn't been responsive lately

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradh00

the in2 is a nice phone, just not for me though

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## oxlong27

i've had a bolt and a dinc2. I love my dinc way more. the bolt had horrendous battery life and was buggy as hell for me. my dinc don't skip a beat though I love it


----------



## jdkoreclipse

Just my 2¢:
Inc2 is a tbolt minus 4g and the problems that come with it (for some), kickstand, and 3 inches of screen size.


----------



## Rogan

.3 inches of screen size difference not 3.


----------



## nitsuj17

Bradh00 said:


> I honestly wouldn't trade i got my wife the inc 2 and my tb blows it away. Pros for the tb.. bigger screen, 4g, a lot more development, battery life is about the same, I don't live in 4g coverage though. Everything else is practically identical
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


battery life is nowhere near the same...wife has a bolt and i have a dinc2, but running custom kernels and i get double her battery life...on stock vs stock its the same


----------



## jdkoreclipse

"Rogan said:


> .3 inches of screen size difference not 3.


Oops. That's what I meant.


----------



## oxlong27

yep I get about double the battery life on this as a did the bolt. and if you like aosp roms the bolt is not for you, they destroy battery even more. with the dinc aosp gives me better batt life than sense. and don't get me started on those damn random reboots on the bolt


----------



## Rogan

I'm not much of a sense fan. I love omfgb on the inc2.


----------



## oxlong27

Yep im an aosp guy myself


----------



## b16

I have the inc 2 and it dominates in battery life.


----------



## abqnm

dinc2 is a great device. Never a random reboot (on stock, CM7 or MIUI). My current setup that works great is MIUI with Tiamat 1.1.2 kernel. The Tiamat kernel is the only one that is as loud as the stock kernel with sense as far as speaker and earpiece volume. I find the battery life to be phenomenal on either stock or MIUI. I am liking how fluid MIUI is and how it seems to be a little more polished all around the OS. I don't like the i* launcher copy, so GO Launcher over that and problem solved. Great device and awesome battery. Wish the reception was a little better in fringe areas, but I have yet to drop a call. The screen size difference is not that big of a difference. I came from a DX and didn't really even notice the screen size difference that much. If you don't need 4g, then this is the perfect replacement for the tbolt.


----------



## tats

Abqnm, are you having any issues with miui, ie calls, messages, camera, etc? I really want to go aosp, but can't until all those are resolved. Thanks!


----------



## Rogan

If you want Aosp, you can't beat OMFGB.


----------



## abqnm

tats said:


> Abqnm, are you having any issues with miui, ie calls, messages, camera, etc? I really want to go aosp, but can't until all those are resolved. Thanks!


MIUI is not AOSP, but is a fantastic ROM if you get rid of the launcher. Just more polished overall and the mix and match theming is nice too. I have had zero problems with calls, messages or camera. The only issue with the camera is if you are on a widescreen resolution it will give you a weird shutter image and you can't review the picture. Just set it to the full 8mp and you are golden. I really have not had any issues with the ROM as long as I change the kernel.

If you want more AOSP style, CM7 or OMFGB are great options, but again I would use the Tiamat kernel.

I just installed jdkoreclipse's JD Kernel nightly for 9/6 and it has better audio volume now, like Tiamat, but it seems a bit snappier and my benchmark scores are much higher with this kernel (Quadrant almost 3000 at stock speed fast). Going to tweak it a bit and try it out and see how it goes for battery life. Tiamat 1.1.2 definitely is the best combo with MIUI so far. I will update on this after a few days.


----------



## Rogan

I was under the impression MIUI is AOSP based, because It itself is based off cm7. MIUI i think is just a major redesign of the framework


----------



## abqnm

You are correct, it is AOSP based, but it is not pure AOSP. When most people refer to AOSP ROMS, they are referring to as close to stock AOSP as possible, like OMGB and CM7. They have some tweaks but are basically AOSP. MIUI is AOSP based, but the framework is ground up, similar to what Blur or Sense are.


----------



## Rogan

I was going to compare it to Sense.

MIUI is nice, but it's speed and snappiness just cannot match OMFGB on my phone.


----------

